# make moss Grow super fast! (pics included)



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

The other day i put a clementine into to my frog viv, i thought squeezing it would help attract flies. Two days later the moss that i had sat the squeezed clementines on was twice as tall! 

I tested my theory for 2-3 days before posting this and i got the same results!

notice the difference in height between the moss that the clementine was squeezed and the moss that didn't have a clementine squeezed on it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow. Thats freaky. Wonder if its any citrus? Neat. Keep trying with other kinds of mosses. Nice find.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Wow. Thats freaky. Wonder if its any citrus? Neat. Keep trying with other kinds of mosses. Nice find.


will do, i'm planning on trying that moss milkshake with clementines to make it grow faster.


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

I might try this in my viv if we have any citrus fruits in the house. Thats a pretty good tip... it would be rad of you could just pour a tad bit of orange juice (or mist orange juice :0 haha). Ill let you know if I get a chance experiment.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

dustin_grey said:


> it would be rad of you could just pour a tad bit of orange juice (or mist orange juice :0 haha)


i would try it myself but i don't have any orange juice at the moment.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

Is that Java moss?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the tip! 

Makes sense... I think moss likes acidic soil to grow in...


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

skronkykong said:


> Is that Java moss?


no, its just some moss i found growing on our patio in between the brick pavers


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've got some high pulp OJ on hand, I'll give it a try and see what happens. I've got about six different kinds of moss I can try it on, so we'll see.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It would be interesting to see if it's only fresh squeezed or processed. I have found that spraying Roundup (DON'T TRY THIS IN A VIV OR ANYWHERE YOU HAVE PLANTS YOU LIKE) makes it grow faster in some cases. Not at all sure why this is or even if it's only some species.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

round up? ins't that for killing mosses and plants and stuff?

And it looks like i've sparked something new, everybody is trying different things to make the mosses grow faster!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I think it is likely that the moss is responding to the more acidic environment. If so, you should be able to replicate this effect with any mild acid (citric, acetic, etc), or just use a more acidic substrate.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> I think it is likely that the moss is responding to the more acidic environment. If so, you should be able to replicate this effect with any mild acid (citric, acetic, etc), or just use a more acidic substrate.


hmm, when i get the time i'll test other things to make the moss grow faster.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Roundup has no affect on moss from what I have experienced but if you like it don't spray it. My point is that you may want to be careful with anything like this since it could kill one plant and make another grow. Citric acid is very powerful stuff and may damage plants as well as animals.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

harrywitmore said:


> Roundup has no affect on moss from what I have experienced but if you like it don't spray it. My point is that you may want to be careful with anything like this since it could kill one plant and make another grow. Citric acid is very powerful stuff and may damage plants as well as animals.


but in a dart frogs natural enviroment, wouldn't this stuff be plentiful?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Not sure it's plentiful in that form. I just know if you get it in a cut on you hand it is painful. I don't think it would be a problem after it soaked in but straight up it may be damaging.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

harrywitmore said:


> Not sure it's plentiful in that form. I just know if you get it in a cut on you hand it is painful. I don't think it would be a problem after it soaked in but straight up it may be damaging.


but it soaks up almost instantly. so its really not a problem.


----------

